# Spend less time on your SCROG netting!



## knowcannabisknowpeace (Apr 30, 2020)

Pro Tip:
When I needed netting quickly I have pressed several volleyball nets into service.
Worked so well I kept doing it!


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 30, 2020)

Good idea to repurpose an old net.


----------

